# Unlimited contract - housing provided for 12 months only?



## sarahjane31 (Aug 31, 2011)

I hope some of you veterans can help me. I am being pressured to sign a contract and I am sure the terms are exceptional - rather than acceptable.

The bottom line is this. Accommodation allowance to be provided but only for the first 12 months. After that? Nothing.

This is not like contracts I have seen before and I don't know any colleagues who have ever signed up to the same terms.

I suppose the purpose of my post is in seeking some reassurance....I want the opportunity but my expertise and experience are of such that I don't want to be taken advantage of. 

Am I being too demanding or are they taking the mickey?

I have a meeting on Friday so I just want to get my strategy in place before then  

Reassurance/opinions appreciated.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Ask them if it was an error. Personally I would find it unacceptable.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

sarahjane31 said:


> I hope some of you veterans can help me. I am being pressured to sign a contract and I am sure the terms are exceptional - rather than acceptable.
> 
> The bottom line is this. Accommodation allowance to be provided but only for the first 12 months. After that? Nothing.
> 
> ...


Housing allowance is usually part of the contract and lasts for the duration of the contract itself. Read it carefully ... 
I wouldnt accept it for just 12 months personally!


----------



## Haz53 (Aug 21, 2011)

Housing is a major expense and should be part of any descent contract and I think it should not be negotiable.


----------

